# Bolt iOS "side loading" not working



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

New Bolt owner. I can stream all of my shows (in home) on the iPad app and can download network shows. I was under the impression that for "premium" shows I would be given the option to move the show (download and delete) from the Bolt to the iPad. I am not given that option though-- when I press download I get a pop-up message saying "Downloading not permitted. Due to copy protection, downloading is not supported through external devices."

Am I missing something? My provider is Cablevision.


----------



## big0mike (Oct 27, 2015)

I've experienced the same thing. I can stream but can't download most shows I'd want to download. I think they could have made that a little more clear when listing the benefits of TiVO...


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I just did a chat with Tivo tech support and the response was -- 

"That block would be coming from your cable provider or from HBO. When you see that message it is not allowed, so there wouldn't be a work around for it."

Not sure that the response is correct -- Has anyone been able to sideload premium content on a Bolt from Cablevision? Has anyone been able to sideload at all from a Bolt?


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

Not sure what you mean by "sideload", but my understanding is if the content is restricted then you cannot play it back on any device other than the device it was recorded on.

Streaming from a Mini, etc., works because the stream is coming from the device it was recorded on.

I think this applies to ANY device that is cable labs certified and capable of playing back protected content.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Premium sideloading is supposed to work on iOS devices, assuming the device's Tivo app and OS are up to date.

But maybe that's on the list of "coming soon" Bolt items?


----------



## Kremlar (Jan 22, 2009)

> Premium sideloading is supposed to work on iOS devices, assuming the device's Tivo app and OS are up to date.


Interesting, did not know that...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My Bolt is currently setup to be OTA only so I can't test this, but I know it works* on the Roamio. So perhaps it's like OOH streaming and not currently available on the Bolt? 

* It can be a bit flaky. Sometimes it will download the show but then fail to delete it from the source TiVo so it wont unlock it on the iPad. So you have to delete it from the iPad and try again.


----------

